# Little Scioto River 6/10/2012 Report



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

We took another canoe trip down a new section of the Little Scioto River yesterday and had good luck with numbers. No giants were caught, but catching them made sitting in the hot sun more bearable.

Here are a few pics:










Hard Life in the LSR


----------



## dreinhart (Aug 3, 2010)

You look like you caught one smallmouth. I have never caught a smallmouth on the Little Scioto. I have had some guys tell me they have caught them in it but I think they confuse Spotted Bass with Smallmouth. Lots of Spotted Bass every time I have fished it. I even caught a small Muskie once in it.. I have usually fished the upper reaches though above Rocky Fork. Never floated it. Thought there would be more smallmouth in it but never have had much luck with them. Do you usually catch many smallmouth?


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I caught a few smallmouth, but this was the largest. My buddy caught one that was a bit bigger. Until this year, I've caught many more smallmouth than largemouth or spotted bass. To be honest, I doubt I could identify a spotted bass over a largemouth. These fish were caught between Wheelers Mill and Dixon Mill. I'd like to fish the upper section of it, but I don't know where to drop in.


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

awesome photos, looked like great day.


----------



## dreinhart (Aug 3, 2010)

Spotted Bass Jaw does not extend past the eye when jaw is closed, where large mouth jaw line is past the eye when jaw is closed, but probably the easiest way is when you look in their mouth there will be a patch of teeth on the tongue. Not really teeth but more like a dark small patch like sand paper. Its kind of difficult to see but right below the lateral line they have some small broken lines or faint spot markings . . The dorsal or top fin with not be separated between the front and back part it will come down to the back but not as far to the back as the separation will be with large mouth bass. They prefer long slow pools and are found over sand and mud bottoms more than Smallmouth. They are usually in areas of slower current than Smallies and Spotted bass will hold near logs in the long slow current pools.They will never get as big or as long as as large mouth bass but can get kind of football shaped. A big Spotted in Ohio is a two to three pound fish. You do not find them in areas other than the Ohio River drainage in Ohio, none up north in Ohio. When they are young Smallmouth fry will be black, large mouth will have a black band on the tip of the tail and Spotted will have a tri color tail with black yellow and white , they will also be more elongated. As far as the upper reaches not a lot of cobble rock in the upper reaches, lots of shale, flat rock and sand. I have wondered if that had anything to do with the lack of Smallmouth. You cant really float it but have to wade it.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

Never even knew that river existed. The little scioto i always heard about is up by bucyrus. That river looks pretty cool. It reminds me of a bigger version of sunfish creek in moneoe county. Looking forward to more repirts.


----------



## Bobst03 (Oct 15, 2011)

Theres a pretty good little hole there by the golf course. I caught 12 bass from the bank in about an hour few weeks ago. You talk about fishing the upper end...How far up you talkin?...Go on out through minford toward southwebster and hit KY trail. there is a bridge down there and you can fish clear down to dixon mill again if ya start early. any farther than ky trail though, not real familiar with. Just curious, wats ur name, you are close to my neck of the woods.


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I caught the bigger fish out behind the golf course. There was a big open hole with a lot of trees in it and we caught them there. I'm familiar with KY Trail, and can hopefully drop the canoe in there sometime soon. My name is Terry, I live in Wheelersburg. I have some family that lives in the Minford area, close to where I fish.


----------

